# do you hate your boss?



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't hate my boss, but I don't like what he does (I'll give you some examples), he had embarrassed me in front of most of my colleagues on more than one occasion, twisting my words and making it seem as though what he said was the truth whilst making me look really stupid and he looked to have had no remorse each and every time that happened. I'll be more specific during my lunch break I wanted to buy some water from the vending machine because I like bottled water but the water fountain was in my office and to be honest I didn't want to go all the way back to my office just to get some water only to come back again to eat in the canteen. 

Anyways, the boss saw me and asked what I was doing and I said getting some water and he told me to get water from the fountain (making a big deal out of it). So I said no I don't want to, then I said I got money that I can spend (which I can since I have saved quite a bit, plus it's my right and I didn't say it with arrogance neither). Then the boss left and after lunch I was making my way back to my office and passing the sales department in the process, the boss said out loud as I kept walking that I (Derek) am too rich to get water from the water fountain. All I done then was kept on walking, acting as though what he said didn't phase me in any way.

He wonders why I don't want to tell him any personal things or seek his advice. I don't trust him. Can't wait to find another job.


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, I hate my boss. She treats me far worse than anyone else in the office. Fortunately, my job hunt is going well and I could have an offer in a few days.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't been at this job long, but I Actually like my boss, she's nice to me, always laughing and smiling, she's a pretty good lady.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Only after they fire me*

I see the moment when they give up on me in their eyes, looking disappointed, and never give me the reason why. They must think I know. I do nothing wrong. They turn their back. I'm not allowed to know. Lookin fwd to the next job. When I get dismissed again, I'll attack in extreme horrific aggression. I can't let that go again. I'm a seasoned downtrodden animal. Good reason I won't get employed again. Recruiters seem to sense that in me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Bosses makes me anxious though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

absolutely love my boss.

It's great when your boss is under 35. I noticed them older folk aren't so nice. Once they hit the kid/family age, it's all cranky/b****y/PMSing from there.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

@Dezza, Is it possible your boss was being playful with you in teasing you a bit to use the fountain?


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't hate my boss but my boss is mean to me, I just want to do my job in the best of my ability but my boss tries to make it bad for me


----------



## sagarg (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,
I don't hate my boss but when she do some unethical things and share her personal with me it just makes me insane. Why don't she understand i hate to know her personal life, once she told me one important which is very important for professional life i.e. "Don't get attached emotionally" and i did this thing that's why i am disturbs now but when i realize this thing i immediately decide to recover from it... :|


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I really disliked mine. She was a B****. So was her little crony. I only liked one of my bosses, she was an assistant manager. Then they promoted another girl I liked a little before I left. But the main B and her little crony were snide little two-faced gossips.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I realllyyy did not like my first boss, who was the manager. She and her lackeys loved to gossip and she always made it abundantly clear how little she thought of me. Her voice alone drove me insane. The senior manager I didn't care much for either. He was a two-faced phony. The hiring manager was nice to me but he was very unreliable. Actually, the only person in management I did like was the assistant manager. He was literally one of very few who was nice to me. I still shudder when I remember my unpleasant experiences there on the job.

The bosses at my second job were more pleasant. Except 2 whom I really didn't like. They'd often walk around the store together just chatting and critiquing the way we worked. One of the two, a guy, was not above yelling at some of us or talking down to us or just being a complete dick. Whenever we made eye-contact I often found myself giving him an icy stare. He was a *prick. *The girl was more tolerable but she never failed to be a pain in my ***.


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

Update- I got another job! It will feel incredible to give my two weeks' notice to my boss. Maybe then she will realize she messed up in treating me so poorly.


----------



## thediamondsea (Feb 10, 2014)

hoosierguy said:


> Update- I got another job! It will feel incredible to give my two weeks' notice to my boss. Maybe then she will realize she messed up in treating me so poorly.


Awesome, I'm sure that's a great feeling! How did it go?

To the OP, I don't hate my boss -- she's quite wonderful, actually -- but I am still miserable at my job.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I think MOST bosses are hate worthy haha!! But I would say of that "Most", half are because they have to make the decision that no one else will. The other half are just a-holes who don't really know what they're doing but have worked at the company/job long enough.

But there really are a lot of good people out there working as supervisors. You can tell who's doing it for a living and not some "prestigious" title.

When I was a kid, at my first fast food job, my manager was a really good guy. He really did teach me a lot about management (which I was able to use for a little while when I was in college) and I hung out with him and his family outside of work. HIS boss was a d-bag. The guy would constantly berate the employees, and constantly hit on the female employees. I didn't think about it this way when I was younger because I was a kid myself, but basically this guy was humiliating children, and sexualizing minor females. (when I decided I was done with that job when I was 19, I invited the d-bag head honcho out into the dumpster for a good old fashion fisticuffs. He declined.)

Then in my 20s I spent half a decade in a factory setting where I encountered MANY types of supervisors. 
*1) The supervisor who understands your job*- This guy knows the ins and outs of your job, so he understands the downsides of it. When something goes wrong, he knows it's a waste of time to panic all over you about it. He makes the decisions that he needs to make to put me in the position to continue working. (He was a really laid back but professional guy and ended up moving to upstate NY to work at a cookie plant).

*2) The supervisor with something to prove*- This guy is generally the lower rung of the supervisor food chain. This one thinks he can "earn" respect by making examples of employees. Granted, bad employees COULD benefit from disciplining, but the supervisor with something prove is so blinded by his desire for respect that he often targets ANY employee, despite their stellar work record. (last I heard from former co workers I run into, the guy is still there...and he's STILL the pin cushion...and he still looks like Harry Potter).

*3) The supervisor who wants to accomplish things with an iron fist-* This guy "gets things done" by yelling and threats. He has a strong understanding of people's fears of losing work so he capitalizes on it by treating employees like whipping mules. These are the ones that you find yelling out unfounded and unnecessary orders when he catches his higher ups coming from the corner of his eye. (In my case, the guy was a war vet who tried to run the factory like his former platoon. These kinds of supervisors are easy to deal with because you deal with them by fighting fire with fire, just like bullies. I was still young and stupid so on one occasion I jumped back in his face barking back and he didn't do it again)

*4) The panic supervisor*- (of course the one I worked most with)This one is usually the most thorough and best at the job. But being a direct opposite of "the supervisor that understands your job", he feels that rushing through any and all issues is the key to calm smooth work. What he does instead is cause panic, then blames it on the workers. (I was the operator of a machine that costs a quarter of a million dollars. The company never spent a cent to maintenance on it so it was a $250,000 piece of junk. Of course I got the blame for the downtime. I once had the pleasure of meeting the engineer who designed the machine and he told me that he was impressed with my knowledge of the machines functions. In an attempt to humble me, the supervisor then called in the operator from a DIFFERENT shift- a less experienced operator- to carry out the rest of the inspection with the engineer. It cost the company a ton of money in fines.)

I guess supervisors are like everyday people, some are good and some are bad.


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

thediamondsea said:


> Awesome, I'm sure that's a great feeling! How did it go?


It's always stressful leaving a place where you worked for 3 1/2 years and that was certainly the case with me. My boss made it seem like things weren't so bad and that I was oversensitive which made me second guess my decision. Part of me agrees with her and makes me wish I had done more to make things better instead of bolting.

I can't keep kicking myself but I need to learn to not take every perceived slight so personally. I think my own behavior contributed to my misery- I believe I suffer from Paranoid Personality Disorder in addition to all of my other social maladies.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. My boss is the nicest person I have actually had for a boss. Nicer than my professors.


----------

